# Mustard for burns.



## malphonso (Mar 16, 2011)

Not sure which forum this fits in but here goes.

Putting mustard on light burns seems to be the rule in the restaurant I work in. Can't find anything online but it doesn't really strike me as the best idea. Any thoughts? any weird superstitions at your places?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Mal,

If you use the search bar there are several threads on this topic. Here is just one :
[h3]Burns [/h3]
just a thought.

ps. never heard of mustard.....


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Never heard of mustard . Most places use baking soda.and or ice .Years ago people used a thing called a mustard plaster to put on your back to alliviate bruise pain or back ache. It generated heat. not cooled it.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

SILVADENE Cream 1% is a soft, white, water-miscible cream containing the antimicrobial agent silver sulfadiazine in micronized form, which has the following structural formula:  

In today's world employees have to, or should use, the proper meds in the kitchen. I'm sure my Workman's Comp, would really love me if I advised one of my employees to use mustard on a burn and it got infected.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

My dad, who was also a chef swore by re-introducing  the heat to lose the pain. Mustard may do it, but showing it a gas flame, dramatic tho it may seem, does work. It bloody hurts all over again, but it's quick and you can get straight on with the job in hand.


----------



## prairiechef (May 22, 2010)

yeah, that makes sense... I know when I sear a steak, and it's a bit overdone, I wave it over the heat to make it less done.

Cold water. Cold water cools off the cooked flesh, and keeps it from cooking further. Why is this such a hard concept? If you blanch brocolli... what do you do to stop the cooking?

Introduce a blistered burn to open flame, and you deserve the extra pain.

and mustard is retarded. If it works, it's because it was kept cold before being applied. Nice way to get yourself an infection, though.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Heat or a hot poker was used years ago to seal large cuts  in the skin but never was heat to heat applied. Burns are judged by first, scond and third degrees. The worst being when skin is broken by the burn. One should never apply more heat. Mustard will most likely introduce infection because it is far from sterile.


----------

